# Labeller Machines



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ebay ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dymo-Rhino-...hash=item25b1947035:m:mND5tOOD0cbbheHuIXLmd-g

search ebay:

"Rhino label maker"


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Label machines are for suckers. Make up your labels in a spreadsheet, print them on regular paper for the snap in desi's or sticker stock for stick on labels. Saves time, looks better, no pecking around on a little keyboard, no running out of little tapes, etc.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't really label the jackets, other than marking them with a sharpie. I rely on the labeling of the panel and the outlet for identification. Labeling every cable would be a huge waste of time. The ones I do label, I use the write-on-wrap-around ones, self laminating cable labels. Usually a backbone cable or something oddball. 

I have one customer that actually specs that cable jackets be labelled with a specific label maker inside the boxes and behind the patch panels. Actually specs the FONT that he wants used. Government bureaucrat, figures, right? He probably forgot it's in the spec he recycles for all his cabling jobs. Luckily he doesn't check because I'd rather eat worms than label every cable jacket.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> Label machines are for suckers. Make up your labels in a spreadsheet, print them on regular paper for the snap in desi's or sticker stock for stick on labels. Saves time, looks better, no pecking around on a little keyboard, no running out of little tapes, etc.


You obviously have never used a label machine then if you think all that is easier and looks better.
And if you want to go overboard, do custom labels, or not "peck around on a little keyboard", one of my P-Touch machines has a standard PC printer cable interface so it can be used off any computer.





RunningSparky said:


> What is everyone using out there? I don't do a lot of data jobs, but want something for the cables, face plates and patch panels. Looking at the Dymo Rhino, but don't see an economical version that is "chargeable."
> 
> Need some expert advice for about a $75 budget.


The Dymo machines seem nice, but I don't like the way their labels look. I like the laminated Brother P-Touch labels.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We have four Brady ID experts. And about two dozen of a bunch of different brands. The Brady's are much more versatile for everything we do.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Sucker. 


Speedy Petey said:


> You obviously have never used a label machine then if you think all that is easier and looks better.
> And if you want to go overboard, do custom labels, or not "peck around on a little keyboard", one of my P-Touch machines has a standard PC printer cable interface so it can be used off any computer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

splatz said:


> Sucker.


OK?? :001_huh:


Maybe next time you can try an intelligent reply?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK?? :001_huh
> 
> 
> Maybe next time you can try an intelligent reply?


I tried that the first time!


----------



## Phoneguywayne (Oct 9, 2010)

I use a P touch to label my face plates and the patch panels and a Ksun on the cables.
We use unloaded patch panels so I label the cables at the patch panel ends as well.
There are TOO many folks out there that don't label, too hard to trouble shoot with nothing labeled. That my 2 cents worth.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Phoneguywayne said:


> I use a P touch to label my face plates and the patch panels and a Ksun on the cables.
> We use unloaded patch panels so I label the cables at the patch panel ends as well.
> There are TOO many folks out there that don't label, too hard to trouble shoot with nothing labeled. That my 2 cents worth.


aint that the truth 
nothing more headache that trying to sort a trunk full of unmarked comm cabling


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*P touch*

I have used a P touch for 20 years, The new 1/2" flex marker works great on cables.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

I use my P-Touch 2430 PC label printer. It has no keyboard since it interfaces to any USB port on a computer. All sorts of fonts and font sizes are available. Multiple lines can be printed. The software shows the approximate tape area that is used.

The only thing I don't like is the amount of waste tape at the start and end of the label, especially if using single print/cut. I don't use it a lot, so don't know if there is a way to reduce those margins. 

The tape backing is split down the center, so it is easy to remove, unlike older tape versions.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We just got a new Brady BMP 41. Seems they don't make the ID expert any longer. This is supposed to be the replacement model. Of course it doesn't accept the cartridges of the ID expert.


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

billn said:


> The only thing I don't like is the amount of waste tape at the start and end of the label, especially if using single print/cut. I don't use it a lot, so don't know if there is a way to reduce those margins.


I had a handheld P-Touch and I could change the margins through the menu. If you can find any setting that says margin, that should be it. You can select from something like Wide/Narrow/Chain Print or something.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I use a Dymo 5200. I carry a spare plug in power supply because the 4 AA batteries tend to go quick. I got it for free, I only had to buy 6 label packs. 

I use it for re-labeling panels (especially if there is scribble that I have to cover over), labeling network & AV cables , switch plates, AV equipment, etc..


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

billn said:


> I use my P-Touch 2430 PC label printer. It has no keyboard since it interfaces to any USB port on a computer. All sorts of fonts and font sizes are available. Multiple lines can be printed. The software shows the approximate tape area that is used.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the amount of waste tape at the start and end of the label, especially if using single print/cut. I don't use it a lot, so don't know if there is a way to reduce those margins.
> 
> The tape backing is split down the center, so it is easy to remove, unlike older tape versions.


If you press and hold the CODE button then press the TAPE button it will show XXXX that is the amount of tape it feeds before and after a print. Reduce this and you will be fine, but if you go too small no X showing print multipul lables then press and hold the CODE key then press FEED


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

this is what we use
https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...ers-Printer/3M/PL300/product.aspx?zpid=908325

our engineer is a bit anal about unmarked cabling:laughing:


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

gnuuser said:


> this is what we use
> https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...ers-Printer/3M/PL300/product.aspx?zpid=908325
> 
> our engineer is a bit anal about unmarked cabling:laughing:


Wow, that thing rated for 1000V?!


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

All our guys and myself use Brady BMP71s. They work good as long as you take care of them and keep them clean.


----------

